# NZ Transport Agency ebike Research



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

If you have the interest and the time, this is a very comprehensive report on the state of ebikes worldwide, primarily regarding ebikes and usage on bike paths. It's purpose is for management in NZ, but IMO is the most balanced and thorough assesment of the "legal" and illegal ebikes available, how people use them, how they are managed elsewhere and the results of that. It covers other LEVs like Segways and does touch on emtbs as well.

It's 180 pages long FYI....

https://www.nzta.govt.nz/assets/res...c-bicycles-and-other-low-powered-vehicles.pdf


----------



## KiwiPhil (Jun 2, 2008)

Yip, Harryman, It is a very well balanced report and makes for interesting reading, in particular the surveys and perceptions of what an ebike is. 

One note though, the NZTA is governs our roading here in New Zealand, so it does not address the access to our state owned parks. That falls to DOC (department of conservation) and our regional and local councils. Nevertheless, this is a great report that has some very relevant information.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Nothing new but interesting with many information in one document.

If for MTB the motor by itself is the main concern, on the road it's more about the maximum speed.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Good report; much is covered but not so much about e-bikes on dirt trails.

I enjoyed the discourse on throttles. I didn't know the BionX button throttle had been approved for Euro pedelecs.


----------

